# A few Free Parts if you want them



## Destro23 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey guys i have a rear diff pin shaft for a 12 bolt chevy and a pin bolt for a 12 bolt chevy rear... message me if interested. i ended up getting all new mouser guts after the internals seized. Both of these parts are brand new Yukon parts still in bag. considering i'll either never use these parts again in my life and i'll end up moving them around in my garage for the next 10 years... might as well find them a possible home.

happy turkey day.


----------

